# Tide Info on Diving Destin Bridge



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a website that has the tides and the times but no matter how I seem to time it there is always current... Do I go exactly in between high tide and low tide? Someone please explain...I want to go tomorrow but there is alot of movement it seems....here is the link I use

http://www.tides.info/?command=view&location=East+Pass+(Destin)%2C+Choctawhatchee+Bay%2C+Florida


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If Im not mistaken, yes...you want it at the peak of high tide. That is when it is at its fulles, and it starts moving in the other direction...so you are hitting that "slack" period.

And as far as low tide and high tide...the passes are best at high tide, when they have been pumped full of clear gulf water, instead of low tide when it has pulled all of the dirty water out of the bay.

Have fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I believe the peak of high tide is the time listed on the site...i have tried going at that time the tide continued to poor in for another two hours at least....that resulted in me and a buddy getting towed to the middle via random jet skier to make the dive.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

High tide for sure but depending on the wind it may also make a difference. Did you say which side you are diving?


----------

